# Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!



## sprinter616 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo gemeinde!!!

Muß nach erhalt meiner ersten 100 liter __ Hel-x mal fragen wie Ihr das Zeugs ideal bewegt???

Ich habe probiert es mit einem Kolbenompressor(1800L/Std) und zwei großen runden Ausströhmern(5 Cm) zu bewegen aber es rührt sich nix!!!!

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

In was hast du die 100L rein getan
Gruss Patrick


----------



## sprinter616 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

In zwei 300 Liter Fässer verteilt!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hi Tom,
schwimm oder schweb?

Es.braucht in der Regel 4-8 Wochen, bis sich die Bakterienschicht gebildet hat, damit es sich bewegen lässt. Vorher ist es zu leicht und schwimmt nur.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Da müsste der Platz eigentlich reichen ,welches hast du gekauft ? Bei mir dauerte es ein zwei Tage bis die Luft, die am Helix haftete, weg war, danach sank das Helix und die Luftblasen konnten anfangen zu arbeiten
wie bei allem am Teich ,Geduld Geduld
Gruss Patrick


----------



## sprinter616 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Ich weiß nur moving bead!!!

Sorry 
Gruß Tom


----------



## LotP (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

die 1800l/h langen leicht, du musst nur einige mehr ausströmersteine dranhängen. 6 od 8 insg (also 3/4 pro behälter). dann wird des schon.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Phänomen bei meinem Helix und nach gut 1 Woche war es dann abgetaucht. Ich hatte zuvor mit 35 l / min und 6 Ausströmersteinen (Nälle 5 cm) probiert. Das war nicht so super... Habe dann den größeren Kompressor mit 50 l / min dran gepappelt, zwei Ausströmerplatten 20 cm und 4 Steinbälle und jetzt tanzt mein Helix...

Ich habe die ganzen 100 l in einer Kammer!


----------



## sprinter616 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Also braucht das hel-x noch zeit zum absinken?
Es schwimmt jetzt ein großer teil über wasser!!!

Gruß tom


----------



## sprinter616 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hallo!!!

War dann eben mal gucken und das Hel-x hat sich über nacht gewaltig gesetzt!!!

Aber noch fast keine Bewegung:evil


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

versuche mal eine stärkere Luftpumpe... hsbe das auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass 50 l / min schon sein sollten... meine Erfahrung jetzt hat das bestätigt


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

dann hast du sinkendes? ich habe schwimmendes (17mm) und das bewegt sich super, 150l helix in 400liter Tonne.
Als Ausströmer 2x 20cm Luftplatten und 2 30cm längliche Ausströmer.

Ich mache nachher mal ein Video.

LG Willi


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Es schwimmt jetzt ein großer teil über wasser!!!


Hallo,

kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen?


----------



## sprinter616 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Es sinkt nicht zu Boden !!!

Ese schwimmt in einer dicken Schicht an der oberfläche!!!


----------



## francis89 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

ich muss hier mal reinschreiben .... sry.. unzwar habe ich ja auch vor ne Helx tonne zubauen was sind die Vorteile und Nachteile zwischen gewegtem und ruhendem ???


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Warte mal ein paar Wochen, zwischendurch immer mal gut untertauchen.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*



willi1954 schrieb:


> dann hast du sinkendes? ich habe schwimmendes (17mm) und das bewegt sich super, 150l helix in 400liter Tonne.
> Als Ausströmer 2x 20cm Luftplatten und 2 30cm längliche Ausströmer.
> 
> Ich mache nachher mal ein Video.
> ...



hier mal meine Helixtonne.

Gruss Willi


----------



## sprinter616 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hi Willy!!!

Danke fürs Video!!!

Was ist das für eine Pumpe???

Gruß Tom


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

eine Hiblow HP60


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Willi,
kannst du denn auch bestätigen, dass neues erst mal oben schwimmt.
In meiner IH musste ich öfter mal nachdosieren und es hat gut eine Woche gebraucht, bis das neue sich auch gut bewegt hat.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

So genau kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr sagen, ich hab anfangs eh ne weile mit verschiedenen Ausströmern experimentiert, auch habe ich erst mal die Hälfte, ca 70 Liter eingefüllt, den Rest ein paar Tage später. Aber irgendwann kommen die schön in Wallung.
Mittlerweile ist das ganze System gut eingelaufen, Wasserwerte sind super und die Reinigung beschränkt sich durch das ablassen der unteren Wasserschicht im Filter. Einzig die 1. Tonne mit den Bürsten bedarf noch einer etwas gründlicheren Reinigung. Aber ich bereue die Tonne mit Bürsten nicht, der Spaltsieb lässt doch noch einiges durch, die Bürsten fangen das schon ganz gut ab.

LG Willi


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

So hab mir jetzt nen anderen Kompressor bestellt mit 70l/min!
Denke das reicht dann wohl! 

Gruß tom


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Morgen!!!

Wollte kurz berichten das sich das Hel-x immer besser bewegt!!!
Zudem befinden sich weitere 100 Liter auf dem Postauto zu mir
Warte schon leicht sabbernd drauf!!!

Berichte in kürze mit Bildern weiter!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo nochmal!
Grad sind drei dieser Kartons gekommen!
Werde gleich sofort einfüllen !
Bin gespannt auf die Besiedelung in den nächsten Wochen !
Gruß tom


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

Sorry mit Bild verklickt!

Gruß Tom


----------



## rease (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Passt ja bestens,

plane auch bereits für's Frühjahr ne großzügigen Filtererweiterung und möchte ebenfalls zwei Tonnen a 300 Liter mit Hel-X schwimmend 14'er bewegt betreiben...

wie bist du mit der menge zufrieden ? 200 Liter für zwei 300 liter Tonnen ausreichend/genaue richtig oder zuviel ?

Woher hast du deine Hel X...

hab meine heute bei Sasha hier asu dem Forum bestellt, hat bisher alles bestens geklappt *daumen hoch*

gruß martin


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich hab's aus der Bucht von einem Händler der nur __ hel-x liefert!
100 Liter pro Tonne finde ich Ideal!
Zudem ist der händler finde ich recht günstig !

Gruß tom


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Tom,
fülle das neue erst mal nicht gleich ein. Weiche es vorher 1 Woche in Filtermulm mit Belüftung oder umrühren ein.

Das braucht etwas Zeit um sich zu besiedeln und dann ein wenig schwerer zu werden.

Sascha ist bei Hel-x sehr zu empfehlen, super Abwicklung und sehr günstige Preise.
Er holt das direkt beim Lockenwickler Hersteller in großen Mengen ab.


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

Zu spät ! Läuft schon im System


----------



## Geisy (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hallo

Ich habe 100l schwimmendes Helix in einer 350l Kammer mit einem Lochblech 20cm unter Wasser gedrückt.
Von oben fließt das Wasser ( 20m³/std) nun über die gesamte Fläche gleichmäßig durch das Helix nach unten.
Bewegen wird es sich so nur wenn es anfängt sich zu zusetzen.

Was meint ihr, reicht die Bewegung? Gleichmäßig durchströmt ist es so ja.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

...wenn es schwimmendes Helix, dann ist es doch eigentlich ruhendes Helix...da braucht es dann ja keinerlei Bewegung...ich würde trotz allem von unten etwas belüften, nicht so viel - wie beim bewegten, aber Sauerstoff ist dann vielleicht ganz gut...Frage: Wie rührst du das Helix? Man sollte das ruhende/schwimmende Helix ja von Zeit zu Zeit mal umrühren, damit sich dann die abgestorbenen Baki's absetzen können...


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Norbert ,
eigentlich sollte es reichen die 20m³ in den Behälter einlaufen zu lassen. Dann bewegt sich schon genug und ein Untertauchen ist nicht nötig. 

Es geht ja eher darum, dass alle Bakterien genügend Nahrung und Sauerstoff abbekommen.


----------



## Geisy (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hallo 

@Zacky, belüften will ich nicht extra da das Wasser vom Luftheber kommt sollte da noch genug Luft vorhanden sein.
Bewegen sollte es sich allein durch die Durchströmung, wenn das Helix mal richtig eingefahren ist. Außerdem kann ich das Lochblech auch rausnehmen zum umrühren.

@Jörg, Nur durch das einlaufende Wasser hat sich das neue Helix gar nicht bewegt. Durch das runter drücken mit dem Lochblech wird es nun gleichmäßig durchströmt. Auf die Bewegung hoffe ich noch, wenn es eingefahren ist.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Norbert,
das ist völlig normal.
Erst wenn sich daran die Bakterien angesiedelt haben wird es sich etwas besser bewegen lassen.
Ich habe das in meiner extrem besetzten IH gut beobachten können. Musste öfter mal neues Hel-X nachfüllen.
Nach ein paar Wochen war es auch schön braun und hat sich besser bewegen lassen.

Es reicht, wenn eine Kreisströmung im Filter entsteht und alle Hel-X Teile mal ab und an untergetaucht werden.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hi Norbert
Hast du den Einlauf vom Sieb her nach unten gerichtet ? Versuch mal von unter der Wasseroberfläche leicht schräg noch oben den Einlauf zu machen , da müsste eigentlich die meiste Strömung entstehen und das Kreisen vom Hel-X sollte sich dann nach der Besiedelung mit den Bakki´s auch einstellen !
Versuch macht klug !?


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hallo

Sobald das Eis runter ist werde ich das Lochblech noch mal weg nehmen und Versuche fahren.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## francis89 (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

so habe nun heut meine Graf 310l regentonne gekauft nun muss ich noch flansche und hel-x bestellen dann würd gebaut der Zulauf würd von unten in die Tonne kommen und belüftet wird es dann auch mit ausströmer von unten 

Welches wäre für mich das bessere Schwebendes oder schwimmendes ???  und reichen 100l ?


----------



## Joerg (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Ich würde die UVC eher an Ende der Filterkette setzen.
In der letzten Tonne sollen sich eigentlich eher feinste Partikel absetzen. Da ist unbewegtes völlig ausreichend.
Den Ausströmer könntest du in die letzte Kammer des bestehenden Filters machen.


----------



## willi1954 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*



> Bewegen wird es sich so nur wenn es anfängt sich zu zusetzen.



moin, das Helix soll sich zersetzen? das ist mir neu


----------



## Beeee (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*



> Zitat:
> Bewegen wird es sich so nur wenn es anfängt sich zu zusetzen.





> moin, das Helix soll sich zersetzen? das ist mir neu



Huhu Willi.. zusetzen also Belag bildet... nicht zersetzen ;-)
Grüße Beeee


----------



## willi1954 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

ups, lach man sollte ne brille aufsetzen, fg


----------



## francis89 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich würde die UVC eher an Ende der Filterkette setzen.
> In der letzten Tonne sollen sich eigentlich eher feinste Partikel absetzen. Da ist unbewegtes völlig ausreichend.
> Den Ausströmer könntest du in die letzte Kammer des bestehenden Filters machen.



warum am ende ??? wie soll ich den dann am 110Dn anschließen ? geht nicht !



wäre diese  Reihenfolge( Uvc/Siebfilter/Helx tonne bewegt/3 Kammerfilter mit feinen Schaummatten)  besser ?


----------



## willi1954 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

es gibt auch tauch-uvc


----------



## francis89 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

ja das weiß ich aber die Uvc habe ich ja und wollte nicht nochmal eine neue kaufen !


----------



## francis89 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

welche Reihenfolge ist besser ???

1. Uvc/Siebfilter/3Kammerfilter/helx tonne oder
2 Uvc/siebfilter/helx tonne /3 Kammerfilter ?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

Hi,

soweit ich es bislang immer wieder gehört habe, sollte das Wasser welches das Hel-X durchströmt, so sauber wie möglich sein. 

Daher sollte deine Frage hiermit beantwortet sein!


----------



## francis89 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW:  Hel-x ideal bewegen!!!*

also bau ich wie schon geplant Variante 1.  ich kann kaum abwarten los zulegen !


----------

